# Word Dokument drucken und Word schließen



## InFlame (18. September 2006)

Hallo,

eins mal vorweg: Ich habe keine Ahnung von VB.
Möchte aber mit einem Button, dass mir Word von einem Dokument 2 ausdrucke macht und sich dann, ohne zu fragen ob man es speichern will, Word schließt.

Das zweifache drucken hat mit "Makro Aufzeichen" funktioniert, doch bekomme ich es nicht hin, dass sich Word dann schließt ohne der Frage.
Mithilfe der Suche habe ich auch diesen  Beitrag gefunden. Doch leider weiß ich nicht, wie ich das "zusammen bauen" muss...

1. miserabler Versuch:


```
wordApp.Visible = False
    wordApp.ActiveDocument.Saved = True
    wordApp.Application.DisplayAlerts = wdAlertsNone
    Word.Application.Quit
```

gedruckt wird damit (funktioniert):

```
Application.PrintOut FileName:="", Range:=wdPrintAllDocument, Item:= _
        wdPrintDocumentContent, Copies:=2, Pages:="", PageType:=wdPrintAllPages, _
        ManualDuplexPrint:=False, Collate:=True, Background:=True, PrintToFile:= _
        False, PrintZoomColumn:=0, PrintZoomRow:=0, PrintZoomPaperWidth:=0, _
        PrintZoomPaperHeight:
```

schonmal vielen Dank für die Hilfe


----------



## InFlame (19. September 2006)

Niemand?


----------



## WaGutSo (27. September 2006)

Hallo InFlame,

Du hast da schon die Lösung stehen (vorausgesetzt ich habe Dich richtig verstanden). Die Zeilen:

```
Sub CloseOhneFrage()
 	Word.ActiveDocument.Saved = True ' Flag für Änderungen zurücksetzen
 	Word.Application.Quit
End Sub
```
schließen Word ohne Nachzufragen. 
Aber Achtung! Durch ‚_Word.ActiveDocument.Saved = True_’ nimmt Word an, dass es keine Änderungen gegeben hat, alle Änderungen seit dem letzten speichern gehen daher verloren!

Viele Grüße
Walter Gutermann


----------



## Helpmaker (23. Juli 2011)

hallo 
versuchs mal mit nem Add-In fürs Drucken in Word, dann kannst dir die ganze VBA-Geschichte sparen. 
Hab gerade Word Print Buttons  im test, sieht recht vielversprechend aus.
Gruß
Helpi


----------



## DrMueller (27. Juli 2011)

Wo ist denn das Problem?
Wir machen es so, dass die Datei zuerst gespeichert wird (Excel Beispiel)

```
m_appExcel.workbooks(1).saveas(path)
```
danach kann man noch den PrinterDialog über Commondialog.ShowPrinter anzeigen lassen und per ShellExecute drucken.


----------

